# my tegu is not eating.



## cabral (Nov 21, 2009)

i don't know why, he was never a peaky eater but now he looks like one 
the only thing he has not refused yet are rodents, mice, small rats...

i don't know what the problem can be

less than a month ago i upgraded him to a new 7x3x3 cage were temps and humidity are excellent..... he has UV and i let him free one in a while. 

apart from not eating he is acting totally normal, he basks, digs,sleeps, roams his cage, roams my room when i allow him. he has not lost weight, he is looking healthy, BUT I AM WORRIED ! !

any advice would be grate, thanks !!


----------



## crox (Nov 21, 2009)

one of my tegus only eats about twice a week now. shes slowed down for the winter. Maybe the new cage is stressing your tegu. It might just need time to adjust.


----------



## TanMan57 (Nov 21, 2009)

crox said:


> one of my tegus only eats about twice a week now. shes slowed down for the winter. Maybe the new cage is stressing your tegu. It might just need time to adjust.


My tegu hasnt eaten in two weeks


----------



## rrcoolj (Nov 22, 2009)

Maybe he is just slowing down for the winter. Mines hasn't eatin in two maybe three weeks but thats because he's hibernating.


----------



## cabral (Nov 22, 2009)

but he looks very active... today he woke up 10am and he is still basking right now,he digs, roams his cage, eats mice when i offer them to him.and i have not decreased his temperatures or nothings.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 23, 2009)

as long as there eating i think hes ok.......... mine didnt eat anything but rodents for a few weeks , then stopped eating all together for a few weeks (hibernation) i guess... i still keep the lights on 10 to 12 hrs a day and now it seems shes eating every day like a beast and shes a lot bigger... i think they go thru phases and yes they get board of certain foods , my tegus love rodents the best id say .... what else do u offer your tegu?


----------



## cabral (Nov 24, 2009)

i offer him chicken breast , chiken gizards, meat,raw eggs( once or twice a month), banana(one a month because of the potasium thing), rarely fish, hard egg, apple, strawberries, rodents once or twice a week( is the only thing he is not refusing to eat, BUT I FOUND PEACES OF FUR IN HIS CAGE ( THEY CAN BE UNDIGESTED FUR I THINK) and sometimes i mix his food with cod liver oil.....
that is what i normally feed him/her on
but now the only thing she would eat are rodents....


----------

